# how much bud??



## skunkworks6988 (Jun 23, 2009)

About how much buds (in weight) will a healthy female plant produce?


----------



## thedonofchronic (Jun 23, 2009)

that is a question that can have any answer.
my answer is, its all up to you.
Each strain will give off different yields.
But you need to have every single part of your
grow room how it has to be. You need to have your
temps dialed in, humidity, VENTILATION, PH dialed in properly, LIGHTING perfect, the right feeding times and watering times, keep the insects
away from them, the list goes on.
If you learn how to grow marijuana properly and give the plants the right
conditions to be grown in, it will give you all it can.


----------



## Newbud (Jun 23, 2009)

skunkworks6988 said:
			
		

> About how much buds (in weight) will a healthy female plant produce?


 
:rofl:  

How long is this?


----------



## ishnish (Jun 23, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> How long is this?



50 yards?


----------



## Newbud (Jun 23, 2009)

Sorry 
As much or as little as you want is basically the answer.
I have grown micro's at under a foot and monsters at 6ft with the same strain.
Too many variables i.e, strain, indoor, outdoor, and environment etc.
If you got no clue your looking at scraps if you do the homework and put in the effort its almost up to you lol.
There will be a limit to what  plant will do but given big enough environment for roots to grow, the right treatment and a long enough veg time almost anything is possible


----------



## Newbud (Jun 23, 2009)

ishnish said:
			
		

> 50 yards?


----------



## skunkworks6988 (Jun 23, 2009)

50 yards... I was going to say at least 100! Those are pretty long! 

I love the little guy laughing


----------



## Newbud (Jun 23, 2009)

Click Go advanced at bottom of page or post reply and click More under the smilies and theres loads of cool ones :hubba: :48:


----------



## Oregon Bob (Jun 24, 2009)

LOL... funny stuff

To dial in that yarn a little... ;-)

Old school SOG style will likely give you 10-14g each, if done well.  This can be strain dependent to vary between 5g to 20g, so go figure... maybe 0 if total failure...

Mid-sized plants hoping to get 1.5-2.5z per, depending on a lot, and the range can go above/below.

Huge trees outside can be 1.5-2lb per, depending...

So, an e to 2lb depending...  ;-)  Best brah


----------



## fishcabo (Jun 24, 2009)

Huge trees are a sight to behold!


----------



## Newbud (Jun 24, 2009)

Too many variables.
Mine have only been one strain as yet ( should be picking up my Barneys Sweet Tooth seeds tomorrow ) but,,,
After doin 12/12 from cuttings, micro's, single cola SOG style ( but just on 3 plants as an trial so i know what to expect on a planned future grow  ),
4 to 5 footers untrained ( which i'd basically call a mid size plant ) and now on to multi cola 6 footers ( vegged to long lol, oops ) i'd say a SOG wants to be throwing an oz a plant and if not flip to auto's and speak to someone like Hamster Lewis and prepare to smile 
Mid size plants wanna be coughing up 4 oz plus and outside is anyone's guess but i seen some *MONSTERS* on here lol 

Like i said though too many variables, some of the real connoisseur stuff has terrible yields from looking round the seed banks


----------



## Super Silver Haze (Jun 25, 2009)

im surprised this hasnt been said but if your environmental conditions are right then your yield will be more dependant on Lumens per sq ft rather than on the number of plants.

example: 1000 watts HPS.....there are growers that get 1/2 gram per watt of light, regardless if growing 30 plants SOG or 4 LST'ing them.  thats 500 grams dried.

this is my novice understanding so far so take it for what is worth.

ex 2:  i have a 400 watt HPS, 2 plants DWC and ended up with no harvest b/c of my environmental conditions were off.

you have asked a question that can only be answered by harvesting yourself.

good luck and dont expect too much except gaining expirence.


----------



## zipflip (Jun 25, 2009)

Newbud said:
			
		

> :rofl:
> 
> How long is this? View attachment 119503


 
watta smart *** lol  funny tho.:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Newbud (Jun 25, 2009)




----------



## jmansweed (Jun 25, 2009)

Grams per watt if your indoors. Most strains have an individual limit as to it's maximum production limits. If your goal is .5 grams per watt and your using a 1000 watt light. 500 grams is your production. If your using ten plants lets say, each plant must have a maximum capacity of over 50 grams each to complete your goal. I have frequently completed grows with 1 gram per watt of light. This way of measuring production I have found to be very accurate except out doors where lumens are vastly increased under the sun and a gram per watt equation is out the window


----------

